# Epcot HDR- Original and Edit



## Parker219 (Sep 28, 2012)

Do you like one over the other and why?

1. 



2. 

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 28, 2012)

Well with shots like these you must be great at making sandwhiches.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 28, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> Well with shots like these you must be great at making sandwhiches.




^Weak and you spelled "sandwiches" wrong.


----------



## Heitz (Sep 28, 2012)

12sndsgood said:
			
		

> Well with shots like these you must be great at making sandwhiches.



He's probably an 'all-around' type of douchebag.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 28, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> Well with shots like these you must be great at making sandwhiches.



OUCH! 

Well, anyway...
Normally, I'd say the second is a little overdone for my tastes, but then I like HDR to not really look like HDR, at least not like the overcooked, cartoony stuff.  But my first reaction here was that I like the second better.  However, I think the primary reasons I like the second better is that the photo itself just doesn't really hold any interest for me, and so the extra processing at least gave me something to look at. I really don't mean that to sound harsh--photos like this are meaningful because of the memories they hold, but to the casual observer, there's just not much there to hold one's attention.
If you'd just posted the first one, I probably would not have even given it a second glance; it just doesn't do anything for me. The extra processing at least got me looking at it.

Also--the clone job to get rid of the tower is quite noticeable, even to me--at least up in the sky, in the cloud that kind of forks and to the left of that cloud.  The Epcot Sphere (can't remember if it has a name) isn't really noticeable in either picture.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 28, 2012)

Parker219 said:
			
		

> Do you like one over the other and why?
> 
> 1. <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=21475"/>
> 
> ...



Well, at least now we know your pictures aren't any better than your insulting and sexist comments. #2 may be one of the worst cloning jobs I've ever seen on here.

And...you do realize that chromatic aberration is a BAD thing, right?


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I guess if you are looking for it, the clone job can be seen. I'm sure if I just posted the 2nd one, you would never know right? Oh wait, I do see a little white above that one cloud that looks out of place. Great eye!


----------



## amolitor (Sep 28, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> Well with shots like these you must be great at making sandwhiches.



pwned!

well done, sir


----------



## sm4him (Sep 28, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah. I think I must have missed something. I always get there late for the party... 

OP: I have extreme vision problems that I've mentioned several times in other threads. So, I definitely do not have a "good eye." The cloning job is so bad that even *I* could see it--in the small thumbnail image!


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 28, 2012)

amolitor said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > Well with shots like these you must be great at making sandwhiches.
> ...



People still say "pwned"?!?! Why did they start in the first place?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 28, 2012)

Parker219 said:
			
		

> People still say "pwned"?!?! Why did they start in the first place?



The same people that used L337$p33k, and other (0mpu73r l4ngu4g3$. And they started it because they're cooler than you, and needed some way to express that.

Go ahead and google this comment.


----------



## amolitor (Sep 28, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > 12sndsgood said:
> ...



Yep, they sure do. I know, I know, busting on people for using "out of date" slang is one of your things. People also say "weenie" and "lamer", by the way. They also say "oh god my eyes, what a terrible ****ing photograph, help, help" and "holy **** this guy is dumber than a bag of hammers, he just won't give up".


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 28, 2012)

^ lol, you should stick with "pwned". It fits you best. You seem like the type to say that. lmao...that guy really said "pwned". Made my day.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 28, 2012)

Parker219 said:
			
		

> ^ lol, you should stick with "pwned". It fits you best. You seem like the type to say that. lmao...that guy really said "pwned". Made my day.



Amolitor, I'd suggest we leave this pile of excrement alone. He needs time to go produce more woefully flawed images and think up more "clever" things to type out from his parents' basement.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 28, 2012)

SM4him or anyone, Is this clone job any better?

Original bad clone job: View attachment 21478


Edit:


----------



## GrantH (Oct 1, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Well, at least now we know your pictures aren't any better than your insulting and sexist comments. #2 may be one of the worst cloning jobs I've ever seen on here.
> 
> And...you do realize that chromatic aberration is a BAD thing, right?



Way to use the wrong eye


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 1, 2012)

GrantH said:
			
		

> You do realize the proper way to hold your camera is NOT how your avatar shows, right?



*cough* troll! *cough cough*

Really dude?


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 1, 2012)

The latest clone job looks a lot better.  You could definitely tell on the original cloned image that something wasn't right.  The sky looks great on the latest one produced.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 1, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> Well with shots like these you must be great at making sandwhiches.



What the Hell is a comment like _that _supposed to mean?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 1, 2012)

Steve5D said:
			
		

> What the Hell is a comment like that supposed to mean?



Pssst. I think it means he doesn't like the picture.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 1, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > Well with shots like these you must be great at making sandwhiches.
> ...



this is a reference to a thread where the OP made a totally out of place misogynistic remark about some's photo.

the OP deserved to be banned but he should be ignored.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 1, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Pssst. I think it means he doesn't like the picture.



Would've been nice to see something constructive...



The_Traveler said:


> this is a reference to a thread where the OP made a totally out of place misogynistic remark about some's photo.
> 
> the OP deserved to be banned but he should be ignored.



Got a link to the post?

I like to decide for myself whether or not someone should be ignored...


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 1, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Got a link to the post?
> 
> I like to decide for myself whether or not someone should be ignored...



As requested: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...irlfriend-novice-photographer-c-c-needed.html


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 1, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> jamesbjenkins said:
> 
> 
> > Pssst. I think it means he doesn't like the picture.
> ...


Don't worry... It's been censored, because you would have been offended.


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 1, 2012)

^ Ha- I'm sure Steve5D can handle it. I love re-reading that thread and thinking to myself "wow, the censored stuff must have been pretty bad, considering what they left". haha

Its all fun and games until someone makes fun of someone elses girlfriend.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 1, 2012)

MK3Brent said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > jamesbjenkins said:
> ...



Sorry, but after having spent 20 years in the (old) Navy, and having spent an inordinate amount of time in places like Subic Bay, Philippines and Phuket, Thailand, I can assure you that I don't get offended all to easily, and likely by nothing that will ever be posted on a photography forum...


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 1, 2012)

Steve5D said:
			
		

> Sorry, but after having spent 20 years in the (old) Navy, and having spent an inordinate amount of time in places like Subic Bay, Philippines and Phuket, Thailand, I can assure you that I don't get offended all to easily, and likely by nothing that will ever be posted on a photography forum...



Boom.

+1000 on that response.


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 1, 2012)

Agreed. 

But... not my site, not my rules. They can do whatever they want.


----------

